#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Ζητούνται αρχιτεκτονικές κατόψεις σε μορφή DWG για φοιτητική εργασία Ηλεκτρολόγου

## ioan

Καλησπέρα ,
Είμαι φοιτητής Ηλεκτρολογος Μηχανικός και θέλω να κάνω την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση μιας πολυκατοικίας η οποία αποτελείται από :
-Yπογειο
-Ισογειο με πυλωτή και ένα μικρό κατάστημα
-2 ορόφους που αποτελούνται από 2 ανόμοια διαμερισμέτα ο καθένας ( οι 2 οροφοι μπορει να ειναι ακριβως ίδοι)

Ωστόσο για να κάνω την μελέτη μου χρείαζομαι κατόψεις σε επέκταση .dwg .Υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος να έχει τέτοιου τύπου κατόψεις ή εαν γνωρίζει που μπορω να βρω:

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς επίσης να απευθυνθείς στο ΤΕΕ και στους συλλόγους αρχιτεκτόνων.
Αυτό που ζητάς είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και ίσως δυσκολευτείς να το βρεις.

Υ.Γ.: "πιλοτή" και όχι "πυλωτή"

----------

ioan

----------

